# Boat ramp question - Pensacola



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Hey guys...

If I wanted to go over to P'Cola and look for those reds in the bay...or along the beach...where is the most convenient ramp coming from the east? (Fairhope)

I need to run the boat a little and might as well waste some gas looking for those phantom reds.

I usually launch at Galvez Street and run up Grand Lagoon. Is there somewhere better? My basic rule is get as close as you can in the car before you launch.

Thx.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

17th street ramp at the northwest end of 3 mile bridge.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> 17th street ramp at the northwest end of 3 mile bridge.


Thanks...I didn't think about that.

I've wasted enough gas driving around looking for those stupid redfish on the top of the water that I could've run to Cuba and back. Guess I'm just a slow learner.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

The closest and most convenient would be IMO to come up from 98 and hit SUNSET ramp also known as navy point. You can hit the bay to the left of it, sounds straight out, and pass to the right.

Come all the way through Elberta down US Hwy 98 to Navy take a right and head down to Sunset drive take a right and launch is on left.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Mr. Deltacreek...

The advantage there is not having to get on the Interstate. I've seen some massive traffic jams on I-10 over that way.

I assume so, but this is a public ramp? I'm not military or anything.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't forget big lagoon state park. It really depends where you want to fish. I prefer to be closer to the pass than 3 mile this time of year for a few reasons: 1. Bobo's are a possibility and will pass the time. 2. Wind, I have the option to fish 360 degrees of wind shift by using the island as a buffer. This time of year is windy....


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

And yes, the navy point ramp is public.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

You can also use part of the route I described earlier. Also if Time recommends that spot this time of year i would hit there first. He has taken me fishing here and he knows the fish routine...


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

timeflies said:


> Don't forget big lagoon state park. It really depends where you want to fish. I prefer to be closer to the pass than 3 mile this time of year for a few reasons: 1. Bobo's are a possibility and will pass the time. 2. Wind, I have the option to fish 360 degrees of wind shift by using the island as a buffer. This time of year is windy....


Good point about the wind. I'm too cheap to pay to go into the State Park so I usually just go to Galvez Street. It doesn't increase the run that much except for the no wake stuff. 

We've camped there and I used the ramp and it is a good one.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Ramps map

https://www.google.com/maps/ms?msid=218130144362066024296.0004ebf4e57bf9afc89db&msa=0


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the map....that's very helpful.

Seems like I'm from a different generation. I'm more of a "pull into the Circle K, get a cup of coffee, and ask for directions" kind of guy. I'm not too sure about this new internet thing they've come up with...don't trust it. :no:

Just kidding....thanks again.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Bill, another advantage to the Galvez ramp is Hub's delicious sandwiches either before or after (or during) the fishing trip. yummy!
tom


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I know it always smells great...but I'm usually starving when we come in so that's not the best judge. Also, it looks like they have a few cold adult beverages in there as well.

Let's go fishing together soon and we'll check it out.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I am ready for sure. Mom is coming in from Oklahoma Friday for a week's visit but we definitely need to get together soon.
And yes they do serve fermented beverages


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I mostly use big lagoon (year pass with after hours codes), galvez gets a bit crazy on busy days and the no wake sucks. I also feel my vehicle is safer at big lagoon  The navy point ramp is nice as well and gives you the most options, but has some open waters if the wind ramps up.
L8, Harry


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Harry. I'm always so hyper to get in the water that I may do the State Part thing. How expensive is that?

I remember talking with them about it once. One thing they told me is that guests would have to pay an admission fee. I've got a feeling I might "forget" to stop on the way out and pay that...but still.

Anyway, really wanted to go yesterday but I ended up going to the Alabama Shakespere Festival's production of The Great Gatsby. I guess a little culture wouldn't hurt me. Sombody gave us the tickets and I told them we usually went to mud wrasslin' on Sunday afternoons...you should've seen the look they gave me. Anyway...a fun afternoon but no redfish or bonita spotted anywhere.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Seems to me they wanted $200 or $250 a year for a pass to get in the park and that didn't cover the cost of boat launch. Been a couple of months since I checked. I pretty much wrote it off as too much at the time since all I have currently is a kayak. When I buy a boat I may re-think it.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

TeaSea said:


> Seems to me they wanted $200 or $250 a year for a pass to get in the park and that didn't cover the cost of boat launch. Been a couple of months since I checked. I pretty much wrote it off as too much at the time since all I have currently is a kayak. When I buy a boat I may re-think it.


Doesn't sound worth it unless you are going to the park a LOT. :blink: (and still pay a ramp fee?)
I think to use the ramp we paid $12 per day.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

yeah badonsky, something like that. I think we paid $8 to get in the park and $5 to use boat ramp last fall (memory could be off a dollar either way). I drove around and checked out some of the public ramps you posted for the forum (thanks again) last month and found three that I plan on using. We were looking at buying a house across the street about 1/2 mile away from Big Lagoon is why we were checking but the owners wouldn't budge on their price so....


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Galvez has a nice launch next to hub Stacy . And would give you a nice 15 minute cruise to the pass. 
I actually enjoy the ride from the bridge right there cause I can open it up in smooth water


----------

